# Trust the CDC ?



## panhandle9400

I seen the head of the CDC with Megan Kelly interview last night, I was appalled with that idiot . I dont know if belongs in boiler room , guess it could go that way maybe . What do you folks think ? I am tired of being taken as a fool and LIED too all the time. This ebola issue is nothing to take light of as they seem to keep telling us . I seen a manifest order for 79800 body bags for Lieberia , seen a news clip today. Then they let this dangerous illness into our country and still wont stop visa holders from there coming into the states . They seem to want to spread it all over .............................I am glad I live in a isolated area with sparse population ..................I am not a doom an gloom kinda of guy but something is up. IMO


----------



## Vol

You cannot help but wonder....and the morons in Dallas that let this get out of containment knowing full well from the beginning how catastrophic the virus could be if out of containment.

I have read tonight that this strain of Ebola looks especially virulent.

Could this be the way that this country is punished for it's Godlessness and haughtiness? I sure hope not....

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker

They should refuse entry to anyone traveling from West Africa, all flights from there to here cancelled. As for the head of the CDC being an idiot look no farther than our campaigner-in-chief. Leadership works from the top down and this administration don't want to close the gate until the cows are already out. Mike it would be bad if this was our punishment, an African disease let take hold of our country by an African born president he is from Kenya you know.


----------



## somedevildawg

Apparently eating under cooked bats is as bad as having sexual relations with monkeys.....we just can't catch a break from the insanity. They're taking them (infected) to different continents giving the damned virus as much help as possible.....just unbelievable


----------



## PaMike

I dont understand how the CDC or the hospital where the nurses worked in Dallas didnt say to the exposed employees. "Dont travel or expose yourself to other people untill we are 100% sure no one else contracted the virus." Now we have hundreds if not thousands of people in the airport and plane that were exposed to this nurse after she decides to take a cross counry trip right after caring for a patient that DIED. COME ON PEOPLE. WAKE UP!


----------



## Grateful11

My wife and I have discussed this a little as to what we might do if this stuff really gets out of hand. Quite frankly I don't have a lot faith in the procedures that are in place right now. The CDC should have had a team in Texas within hours of finding out the Liberian had Ebola. CBS news said this evening the guy was in a ward/public setting with other patients at one point, the nurses treating him were allowed to treat other patients and so on. They really dropped the ball on this one. We've seen the movie Contagion and this is really starting to look a like that movie.

Y'all might want to read this:

'In 1976 I discovered Ebola - now I fear an unimaginable tragedy'

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/04/ebola-zaire-peter-piot-outbreak


----------



## carcajou

There is a well written book titled THE COMING PLAGUE by Laurie Garret. I bought a copy nearly 20 years ago and still have it. If you can get a copy, it's well worth reading. Watch this closely people, if it spreads throughout the continent there will be very little time to react.


----------



## Grateful11

carcajou I haven't read the book but I'm thinking it's going to get very ugly, very quickly if it does take off and spread fast, there will probably be total panic. There will probably be a run on food and water first. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 8350HiTech

You're not going to get Ebola. Anyone who tells you differently is a fear monger.


----------



## mlappin

8350HiTech said:


> You're not going to get Ebola. Anyone who tells you differently is a fear monger.


Okay, from the tin foil hat group, and this might not be as far fetched as it sounds.

Three weeks till elections.

Obamacare, Benghazigate, Fast and Furious, IRS scandal, etc. etc. etc.

Democrats seem to be taking a beating in the polls, and could very likely lose control of the senate leading to a republican controlled house and senate.

Another 6 or 12 cases, or even two dozen.

Mouth breathers believing everything they see on the lame steam media.

What better reason to declare a national emergency and suspend elections in the interest of "national security" or the health of the populace?


----------



## mlappin

Lastly and I just seen this.

CDC

Center of Denial and Confusion


----------



## carcajou

8350HiTech said:


> You're not going to get Ebola. Anyone who tells you differently is a fear monger.


I'm sure your right. BUT you don't have to catch anything to be affected by the mass hysteria of city dwellers. I think i could close the farm gates for a few months and get along fine. What are the city folks going to do if the shelves are bare in a week. Try and find any prescription drugs if there is mindless rioting and looting. Remember New Orleans?


----------



## ANewman

8350HiTech said:


> You're not going to get Ebola. Anyone who tells you differently is a fear monger.


And anyone that tells you its not even a possibility, however remote, is naive at least


----------



## 8350HiTech

carcajou said:


> I'm sure your right. BUT you don't have to catch anything to be affected by the mass hysteria of city dwellers. I think i could close the farm gates for a few months and get along fine. What are the city folks going to do if the shelves are bare in a week. Try and find any prescription drugs if there is mindless rioting and looting. Remember New Orleans?


There is no mass hysteria from city folks. You're the ones watching a loon on Fox News, not them!


----------



## carcajou

Goodnight


----------



## Fowllife

Unfortunately, the hysteria is very real though. I would be willing to bet that every hospital in northern Ohio started to get patients into the ER that think they have Ebola. The bad part is the hospitals are going to be put in a bad spot on what to do with them. When you know the chance if very remote of an actual case, but you also don't want to have the cluster that they have in Texas, what do they do? Hold them in isolation for 3 weeks? Send them home to self monitor? The other unfortunate thing is most hospitals only have a small amount of the proper bio gear for this situation. Orders for the proper gear have been through the roof the last week and some orders wont be able to be received for weeks or months.

The CDC did drop the ball big time on this.

Failure #1 - At the first diagnosis they should have sent in a team and got patient one to a secure treatment center.

#2 - If transporting patient #2 one not possible then should have sent a team in to train staff & oversee quarantine.

#3 - They did not follow proper quarantine procedures

The last one is the big one in my eyes. Even i they stumbled to start with because they were not expecting a case, after if has been diagnosed they needed to follow through and take care of it the right way. They obviously did not.

Also, a lot of hospitals do not have rooms that even come close to being a true isolation room. It is very hard to contain without proper equipment & proper room setup. The miss steps in Texas before the diagnosis are somewhat understandable, but the lapses after should not have happened. With a properly trained ER staff patient #1 should have never left the ER the first time without more testing.


----------



## JD3430

Obama is allowing W. Africans and those Americans helping to treat them to come to the US and spread the disease. He alone could stop that immediately, but he chooses not to. 
IMO, he's waiting until the eve of the election, then he will stop flights from W Africa to look like an assertive, effective leader to help get more senate democrats voted into office.

In the end, it will be proven that porous borders and illegal immigration contributed heavily to the demise of this country. Foreign workers, even though they work hard, bring unemployment for Americans, pay much lower than their share of taxes, burden the eduction and welfare systems and bring these unintended problems like diseases. 
Wait until Ebola hits Mexico or Central America. They'll flood the southern borders like you've never imagined.


----------



## RockmartGA

I think the doctors and scientists who work for the CDC are world class. I have a ton of respect for someone who will board a plane and travel to some hell hole of a country to fight a disease that they know can kill them.

The leadership of the CDC??? Different story. They lost my respect when they succumbed to the politics of political correctness. I don't think they told the truth about AIDS when it first came into this country. They had no business getting into the "gun violence" issue a few years ago.

And now....

Here's a life lesson I learned a long time ago - I believe about 1/10th of what I hear and about 1/2 of what I see. Call me a skeptic. I call it due diligence and taking care of #1 (me and my family).

When I SEE the CDC bringing in that first patient into the US on a cargo plane, and that patient is in a plastic biohazard tent and all the medical personnel are in full biohazard suits - that tells me one thing.

When I HEAR the head of the CDC tell me not to worry about getting on a plane, or a subway, or any other high pedestrian traffic area or enclosed public space, I think of the above and my "bullsh*t alarm" is on high alert.

Statistically, we shouldn't have anything to fear from Ebola. That said, at the present time, I don't think I will be getting on a plane anytime soon - especially if we start seeing more cases in the US.


----------



## somedevildawg

8350HiTech said:


> There is no mass hysteria from city folks. You're the ones watching a loon on Fox News, not them!


So we should watch the loon on NBC? We've been watching the wrong loon? Perhaps the loon on CNN? Which loon should we pay attention too.....the one in the White House?

This certainly has a good possibility of being a pandemic, anyone who thinks differently is very naive.....at best.....


----------



## ARD Farm

Fowllife said:


> Unfortunately, the hysteria is very real though. I would be willing to bet that every hospital in northern Ohio started to get patients into the ER that think they have Ebola. The bad part is the hospitals are going to be put in a bad spot on what to do with them. When you know the chance if very remote of an actual case, but you also don't want to have the cluster that they have in Texas, what do they do? Hold them in isolation for 3 weeks? Send them home to self monitor? The other unfortunate thing is most hospitals only have a small amount of the proper bio gear for this situation. Orders for the proper gear have been through the roof the last week and some orders wont be able to be received for weeks or months.
> 
> The CDC did drop the ball big time on this.
> 
> Failure #1 - At the first diagnosis they should have sent in a team and got patient one to a secure treatment center.
> 
> #2 - If transporting patient #2 one not possible then should have sent a team in to train staff & oversee quarantine.
> 
> #3 - They did not follow proper quarantine procedures
> 
> The last one is the big one in my eyes. Even i they stumbled to start with because they were not expecting a case, after if has been diagnosed they needed to follow through and take care of it the right way. They obviously did not.
> 
> Also, a lot of hospitals do not have rooms that even come close to being a true isolation room. It is very hard to contain without proper equipment & proper room setup. The miss steps in Texas before the diagnosis are somewhat understandable, but the lapses after should not have happened. With a properly trained ER staff patient #1 should have never left the ER the first time without more testing.


Was at St. Vincents yesterday for my bi-ammual physical and talking to the doctors. One, St. Vees has an isolation ward of 20 beds already set up and running and two, all the doctors (I talked to), are, shall we say very apprehensive to plain scared....

Profeessional caregivers are in harms way unfortunately.....and, they know it's coming. how soon, no on knows but it is...coming to a town near you. Bank on it.

This virus has no boundaries, not racial, not political, not age or species, it is just an outright killer with no discrimination whatsoever.

With a mortality rate exceeeding 70% we all need to be apprehensive.

As an aside, I have no faith in any alphabet govrnent agency. IMO, nothing more than politically charged gamesmanship at the citizens expense.

The government in this country is broken and has been for years and the complaciency of the citizens has done nothing but perptuate the situation....

I too am glad I live in a sparsely populated area and I can observe at a distance, any strangers around my property.....

Before any of you discount the magnitude of Ebola or buy into th CDC's complaciency, I suggest you Goggle up 'What do victims of Ebola look like' and then decide. It's graphic and it's in-your-face. Have a strong constitution before you look, you'll need it.

This is no 'walk in the park' by any means. On the contrary, this is about dying a painful death at the hands of an unseen killer that you can contract just by being in the prescence of an infected person.....

I had booked a Texas Hog Hunt last year and I've since cancled it, as well as a N.Mexico Elk hunt. I want to stay out of harm's way if possible. If that means staying home and becoming a semi-isolationist, so be it.

Finally, I don't get Obama's response, or lack of. It's like he's wanting it to happen, for what end game, only he knows. Obama has to be by far, the worst President we have ever put in office.


----------



## Fowllife

ARD Farm said:


> Was at St. Vincents yesterday for my bi-ammual physical and talking to the doctors. One, St. Vees has an isolation ward of 20 beds already set up and running and two, all the doctors (I talked to), are, shall we say very apprehensive to plain scared....
> 
> Profeessional caregivers are in harms way unfortunately.....and, they know it's coming. how soon, no on knows but it is...coming to a town near you. Bank on it.
> 
> This virus has no boundaries, not racial, not political, not age or species, it is just an outright killer with no discrimination whatsoever.
> 
> With a mortality rate exceeeding 70% we all need to be apprehensive.


Yes, I would assume all of the major hospitals would have proper isolation areas. It's the smaller rural and intercity hospitals I would be more worried about. Even at that though, 20 rooms would be a drop in the bucket with a real outbreak.

The survival rate is somewhat misleading though. Ebola has never had an outbreak in a developed country, so those rates are based on 3rd world country survival rates. Developed countries have had much better luck with treatment, but there hasn't been enough cases to get a good idea on survival rates.


----------



## JD3430

Fowllife said:


> Yes, I would assume all of the major hospitals would have proper isolation areas. It's the smaller rural and intercity hospitals I would be more worried about. Even at that though, 20 rooms would be a drop in the bucket with a real outbreak.
> 
> The survival rate is somewhat misleading though. Ebola has never had an outbreak in a developed country, so those rates are based on 3rd world country survival rates. Developed countries have had much better luck with treatment, but there hasn't been enough cases to get a good idea on survival rates.


Not really. Those 3rd world survival rates are increased because there are American specialists over there helping survival rates more than if they were at the local witch doctor.
In fact, they might be better in some cases because they are accustomed to Ebola and know some protocols for quarantine and basic controlled movement procedures. 
Here in the US, people might think they're invincible and not follow protocols (like Dr Snyderman) because they think they're invincible because we have advanced medical treatments.


----------



## Fowllife

The other part is even though it has been around for a long time, we still don't know enough about it. They don't have a solid idea of how long it can last in a host before symptoms, or how long it can last outside the body. Not being able to pin point how both nurses were infected makes it hard to analyze were the lapse in safety protocal took place, or if the protocal was not to a high enough level. This knowledge would help other hospitals deal with a possibility infection much better.

The lack of information & direction from the CDC makes me think that they are with holding a lot of what they know. Either that or they are they are like many other government agencies and are not capable of reacting fast to a situation. Either way, it's somewhat disheartening.


----------



## Fowllife

JD3430 said:


> Not really. Those 3rd world survival rates are increased because there are American specialists over there helping survival rates more than if they were at the local witch doctor.
> In fact, they might be better in some cases because they are accustomed to Ebola and know some protocols for quarantine and basic controlled movement procedures.
> Here in the US, people might think they're invincible and not follow protocols (like Dr Snyderman) because they think they're invincible because we have advanced medical treatments.


Unfortunately, that is not the case. Having some doctor from developed nations does not make the level of care equal to what we can provide.

My wife did a thesis paper on Ebola a couple month ago, so I know way more about it then I want to.


----------



## JD3430

Fowllife said:


> Unfortunately, that is not the case. Having some doctor from developed nations does not make the level of care equal to what we can provide.
> 
> My wife did a thesis paper on Ebola a couple month ago, so I know way more about it then I want to.


No, but even though your wife wrote an ebola paper, having western doctors over there is better than standard 3rd world witch doctors, isnt it?

Maybe we should create a new TAX to help the CDC with its incompetancy issues? lol

You can have ebola and show no symptoms. So the CDC clowns claim they can tell if someone is safe to come to USA by taking their temperature. So what if you are 10 days into a 21 day incubation period and show no signs (no fever). Then you get to the US and dvelop full blown ebola and infect several innocent bystanders?

Come on liberals: Just shut the freakin flights off and stop with the political correctness.

We dont need another TAX, we dont need PC, just stop all flights from suspected countries.


----------



## ARD Farm

JD3430 said:


> Not really. Those 3rd world survival rates are increased because there are American specialists over there helping survival rates more than if they were at the local witch doctor.
> In fact, they might be better in some cases because they are accustomed to Ebola and know some protocols for quarantine and basic controlled movement procedures.
> Here in the US, *people might think they're invincible and not follow protocols (like Dr Snyderman) because they think they're invincible because we have advanced medical treatments.*


Like the nurse that flew to Cleveland and then to Akron thats now infected.... People do the dumbest things. I posted on another forum that those people need to be held criminally accountable for thier actions, no excuse.


----------



## ARD Farm

....and we have military personnel over there..... Obama never asked congress, he just orderd them to go....

Wonder how namy of those innocent kids will die.

None of this would have occured if Obama had shown some common sense.


----------



## Grateful11

ARD Farm said:


> Like the nurse that flew to Cleveland and then to Akron thats now infected.... People do the dumbest things. I posted on another forum that those people need to be held criminally accountable for thier actions, no excuse.


I agree. If I had been around this crap and even had the slightest inkling that I might be coming down with something and running a low grade fever the last damn thing I would want to do to is expose others to a possible hazard. She screwed up bad and should at least be charged with Reckless Endangerment.


----------



## ARD Farm

If you remember back a bit, when Duncan was first diagnosed with Ebola, the President of Liberia came right out and said that if Duncan returned home, he would be criminally prosecuted.

IMO, he knew he was most likely infected before he even boarded that plane.....

These people here, with the cavalier attitudes they have should also be held accountable.

I'm 64 and I sure as hell don't want to die from Ebola.


----------



## Vol

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/15/texas-health-care-worker-ebola-second-case/17290575/

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101

And so it begins.
http://wthitv.com/2014/10/16/tippecanoe-co-health-dept-patient-being-checked-for-ebola-like-symptoms/


----------



## ARD Farm

Interesting Mike....

Was in our local paper tonite as well. There seems to be some conflicting statements. I read that she was told it was ok to fly (after she contacted a health official) and then the CDC said it was not ok. To me it sounds like the old CYA routine....

I'd really like to see or hear something concrete and as usual, Obama is blowing smoke, cancelling a fund raiser to ''concentrate on the crisis' a joke in itself.

I could very easily become a recluse.


----------



## ARD Farm

haybaler101 said:


> And so it begins.
> http://wthitv.com/2014/10/16/tippecanoe-co-health-dept-patient-being-checked-for-ebola-like-symptoms/


Hopefully a false alarm.....

Same with St. Vincent's in Toledo. They are at the ready, just in case. Hopefully that case never occurs.


----------



## JD3430

ARD Farm said:


> Like the nurse that flew to Cleveland and then to Akron thats now infected.... People do the dumbest things. I posted on another forum that those people need to be held criminally accountable for thier actions, no excuse.


It might be wise to share blame with CDC. She had the coutesy to call the CDC and tell thyem she had a low grade fever before she boarded the plane for home and the CDC *TOLD HER SHE SHOULD GET ON THE PLANE!!!*

I agree she didnt help the situation, but our tax money is paying the salaries of people who have less common sense than most grade school children!!!!

*THEY TOLD HER TO GET ON THE PLANE, POSSIBLY INFECTING HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE. *

*WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT? *


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> It might be wise to share blame with CDC. She had the coutesy to call the CDC and tell thyem she had a low grade fever before she boarded the plane for home and the CDC *TOLD HER SHE SHOULD GET ON THE PLANE!!!*
> 
> I agree she didnt help the situation, but our tax money is paying the salaries of people who have less common sense than most grade school children!!!!
> 
> *THEY TOLD HER TO GET ON THE PLANE, POSSIBLY INFECTING HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE. *
> *WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT? *


Because people don't get infected just by being on the same plane.


----------



## somedevildawg

8350HiTech said:


> Because people don't get infected just by being on the same plane.


Bullshit......you go get on a plane with one....

Any bodily fluid that person secretes, be it saliva, sweat, etc can be transferred to another surface and transferred to another person....you, me or anyone else that happened to touch the same fluids and then say wipe your eye, nose, etc.......go use the restroom behind that person, what if that person has a sneeze attack.....maybe you're the person in say a 4 foot zone......gonna feel all spunky about that? Maybe you could then go on CNN and be a spokesperson for cross contamination issues in a airplane.....you'll be famous, and have a healthy lawsuit for your family to recieve.....you may never spend a penny however......it's a terrible death.....you're a smart guy hitech, use a little common sense....


----------



## mlappin

Lets not forget as well, virus's constantly mutate, thats why there is no vaccine for the common cold and new flu vaccines have to be made every year, what if Ebola should mutate into something as virulent as the cold or flu? Still want to be on that airplane then?

Then of course we have the way way out there club, some are claiming that ebola is not natural and the germans made it during WWII, we found we and brought it back to the states to be perfected and we release it in Africa once in awhile to test it.

Then of course the tin foil hat club says you can't catch ebola, but the vaccine is what gives it to you.

Then of course we have the other group of loony tunes who honestly think the golfer in chief is doing everything possible to stop it.


----------



## 8350HiTech

mlappin said:


> Lets not forget as well, virus's constantly mutate, thats why there is no vaccine for the common cold and new flu vaccines have to be made every year, what if Ebola should mutate into something as virulent as the cold or flu? Still want to be on that airplane then?
> 
> Then of course we have the way way out there club, some are claiming that ebola is not natural and the germans made it during WWII, we found we and brought it back to the states to be perfected and we release it in Africa once in awhile to test it.
> 
> Then of course the tin foil hat club says you can't catch ebola, but the vaccine is what gives it to you.
> 
> Then of course we have the other group of loony tunes who honestly think the golfer in chief is doing everything possible to stop it.


There is no vaccine for the common cold because there are hundreds (or thousands) of strains. And it's just a cold. It isn't worth the research. 
IF Ebola should mutate, then I don't want to be on the plane. I also don't want to die in a terrible car accident today IF someone crosses the center line coming my way. I can come up with a lot of "if" statements.

Idiots. Ebola was around long before there was a Germany.

These people took "the x-files" way too seriously.

More x-files people, they just liked the later seasons better than the first group.


----------



## mlappin

8350HiTech said:


> There is no vaccine for the common cold because there are hundreds (or thousands) of strains. And it's just a cold. It isn't worth the research.
> IF Ebola should mutate, then I don't want to be on the plane. I also don't want to die in a terrible car accident today IF someone crosses the center line coming my way. I can come up with a lot of "if" statements.
> 
> Idiots. Ebola was around long before there was a Germany.
> 
> These people took "the x-files" way too seriously.
> 
> More x-files people, they just liked the later seasons better than the first group.


Oh I know, some of the sh*t I hear these days makes me wonder if I went to the only school system where at least one year of a science course was required in high school.

The way the last year has gone though, I'm seriously thinking if it can happen, it will happen to me. Two car accidents with both vehicles totaled in less than a year and not even on the same continent. A rush trip to the emergency room because the wife didn't know she was highly allergic to poison ivy (seriously wtf?) Dealing with her Dads health issues and seeing first hand just how well the government gets anything done. Makes a person wonder after awhile if the tin foil hat crowd ain't that far off base sometimes.


----------



## mlappin

LOL, and here yah go.


----------



## ARD Farm

My only comment is, unlike the common cold, where you take some asprin, drink plenty of fluids and spend a day or two in bed and all is well again, Ebola kills in over 70% of those infected and unlike the common cold (or flu), the leading up to death symptoms are plain ugly, boils, lesions, bleeeding from your eyeballs, projectile vomiting, severe poops....acute pain....

Nothing like a cold or the flu......

I realize people die from the flu and common colds every year, but not 70% (average) of those who contract the flu or a common cold, unlike Ebola.

IMO, the CDC is winging it. They don't really know what all the implications are so it's typical gunnit. Put a band-aid on it and see what happens next.

Tin foil hats won't help one iota.

Am I paranoid about Ebola, damn right I am and anyone with a ounce of self preservation should be, it's a terrible way to die.

I'm not ready to kack out quite yet. I still have some people I want to piss off......... 

Far as transmittable parameters, I don't think (my opinion) that medical professionals really know. You can contract a cold or flu from airborne aersols (breath from someone who has it), why not Ebola?

Too many loose ends to make me comfortable with what th gummit is saying.....


----------



## 8350HiTech

ARD Farm said:


> Far as transmittable parameters, I don't think (my opinion) that medical professionals really know. You can contract a cold or flu from airborne aersols (breath from someone who has it), why not Ebola?
> 
> Too many loose ends to make me comfortable with what th gummit is saying.....


The same reason you can't get AIDS or herpes that way. Communicable diseases aren't one-size-fits-all. If it wasn't for the type of death with Ebola (which isn't to be entirely ignored), nobody would give two sh!ts about this. It's really, really hard to contract Ebola.

If it was so easy, the Germans would have wiped us out when they invented it


----------



## Bonfire

ARD Farm said:


> Far as transmittable parameters, I don't think (my opinion) that medical professionals really know. You can contract a cold or flu from airborne aersols (breath from someone who has it), why not Ebola?


Like sneezing on a plane??? Good example: Say a nurse tends to an Ebola patient. Nurse develops a fever. Nurse decides to fly on a commercial airplane knowing full well she tended to an Ebola patient days earlier (completely irresposible, crimminal imo). Nurse happens to sneeze mid flight. How many virus particles did this nurse just shed? Billions, give or take?

I have more faith in my DVM when it comes to biosecurity than these idiots in charge of the CDC with their "protocols".

This little bundle of RNA called Ebola has this joke of a leader, Dr. Tom Frieden looking like an idiot. The Dr. should go back to NYC and hold hands with Mike Bloomberg and stick to outlawing trans fats, 40 oz. Cokes and whatever else they think is best for NYC.


----------



## deadmoose

http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm

They are better prepared for a Zombie apocalypse. Maybe they should have put all their time and energy into preparing for something feasible.


----------



## mlappin

deadmoose said:


> http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm
> 
> They are better prepared for a Zombie apocalypse. Maybe they should have put all their time and energy into preparing for something feasible.


Speaking of Zombies, five scientifically sound ways for the Zombie apocalypse to start. Complete with links in each scenario.

http://www.cracked.com/article_15643_5-scientific-reasons-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html


----------



## ARD Farm

8350HiTech said:


> The same reason you can't get AIDS or herpes that way. Communicable diseases aren't one-size-fits-all. If it wasn't for the type of death with Ebola (which isn't to be entirely ignored), nobody would give two sh!ts about this. It's really, really hard to contract Ebola.
> 
> If it was so easy, the Germans would have wiped us out when they invented it


Ir could very well be coming around for a 'second wind'.......


----------



## ARD Farm

mlappin said:


> Speaking of Zombies, five scientifically sound ways for the Zombie apocalypse to start. Complete with links in each scenario.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_15643_5-scientific-reasons-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html


Now I know what the current crop of politicians is infected with.


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> Because people don't get infected just by being on the same plane.


Bull


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> The same reason you can't get AIDS or herpes that way. Communicable diseases aren't one-size-fits-all. If it wasn't for the type of death with Ebola (which isn't to be entirely ignored), nobody would give two sh!ts about this. It's really, really hard to contract Ebola.
> If it was so easy, the Germans would have wiped us out when they invented it


Yeah it's so hard to contract, Ashoka Mukpo contracted it from washing a car. 
It's so hard to contract that handlers are handling patients in air tight suits.


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> Yeah it's so hard to contract, Ashoka Mukpo contracted it from washing a car.
> It's so hard to contract that handlers are handling patients in air tight suits.


Do you plan on handling patients? I'm guessing not. Obviously if you are in DIRECT contact, precautions are necessary.


----------



## Grateful11

This needs to be watched.


----------



## ARD Farm

Grateful11 said:


> This needs to be watched.


Sounds especially good to me coming from Faux News in as much as they are usually the 'sky is falling' network....

Still not going hunting in Texas this year.

I really hope and pray that both nurses recover completely they put their lives on the line unknowingly.


----------



## cornshucker

8350HiTech said:


> Because people don't get infected just by being on the same plane.


Just the same the only plane you are going to catch me on is a Piper or maybe a Cessna if feeling really sporty. Maybe you have never flown commercial but you are in about as close contact with as many people as anywhere you will ever be. Just like Dawg said just takes one sneeze from someone infected and you have punched your ticket to the promised land.


----------



## milldam

Grateful11 said:


> This needs to be watched.


I usually don`t care for Fox news at all. but this was a very good piece.


----------



## ARD Farm

cornshucker said:


> Just the same the only plane you are going to catch me on is a *Piper or maybe a Cessna if feeling really sporty*. Maybe you have never flown commercial but you are in about as close contact with as many people as anywhere you will ever be. Just like Dawg said just takes one sneeze from someone infected and you have punched your ticket to the promised land.


That reminded me of the last time I flew somewhere..... Was on the company Lear and thats real tight. But at least there is no baggage check and no x-ray (had my pistol in my coat pocket) and plenty of Cown Royal to smooth out the ride at 50,000 feet just below the speed of sound....

Like riding. in a paper towel tube...with small windows....... :lol:


----------



## somedevildawg

According to him, two health care workers have already "died"
I dislike journalists no matter what station they are on, for the most part they are talkin heads anymore......everyone with a bit of sense knows we don't have a pandemic.....but if we continue with the reckless conduct, it could be very serious. I don't watch much news so I haven't seen much of the reporting on this "outbreak" but I'm sure, like always, ratings come first until the next "big" thing comes along.....and it could be a boy in a helium filled saucer and be "big" news, sadly that's just the way it is


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a good description of a Lear......put in a word for a new Gulfstream


----------



## ARD Farm

We went to the North American Truck show in Lousiville and there was a Gulfstream on the tarmac behind us and I mentioned that (would be nice to have that instead) to the old man.... His comment was.... You pay for it, no problem........ 

Now, if we had a Gulfstream we could have scantily clad stews........ Instead of me handling the drinks.....Crown is Crown even if the ice comes from a cooler and it's in plastic cups.....

Our company pilot is one of my hunting partners. I've asked before if we could 'borrow' the Lear for hunting trips.... the answer was..... you cover the operational costs, pilots salaries and fuel, no issue.

Tom (my buddy, pilot) told me the actual costs of operation, all in, is about 10K an hour. Too rich for my blood. I'm along for the ride.....

It's a 'fringe' benefit......


----------



## mlappin




----------



## somedevildawg

Well, that's a nice "fringe" anyway....little known trivia for ya, who invented the 8-track tape player....Bill? Lear....kinda weird but true, had lots of good times with the 8-track playing in the background.....good ole days


----------



## ARD Farm

I too remember them. Took up a lot of room and didn't play too long. I sometimes wonder if we were better off back then?? Times were simpler for sure.


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Well, that's a nice "fringe" anyway....little known trivia for ya, who invented the 8-track tape player....Bill? Lear....kinda weird but true, had lots of good times with the 8-track playing in the background.....good ole days


Remember one of the very first 8 Tracks I bought.....CCR....Credence Clearwater Revival.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya, some more I remember.....Nazareth, zz top, kiss, ELO, and of course if there was ladies involved, bob segar, commodores, Barry white.....wow, just thinking back, those may have been the good ole days!


----------



## somedevildawg

Forgot about Jerry Clower and Richard Pryor......from one extreme to the other...funny stuff


----------



## ARD Farm

Seeger built a house about 3 miles from here, on a private 7 acre lake. My attorney bought it about 6 years ago and now I hunt the land and fish the lake. It's gaited so no one else but me hunts there. My attorney is a fisherman but don't hunt. Nice spot. I share the venison with him and his wife. Just fair and always good for at least one kill. Not having any other hunters around is nice and it's close to me.

The lake is loaded with bass. You can plug from the shore and fill a bucket in no time.


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, some more I remember.....Nazareth, zz top, kiss, ELO, and of course if there was ladies involved, bob segar, commodores, Barry white.....wow, just thinking back, those may have been the good ole days!


The group of friends I hung with in school wore out more ZZ Top Eliminator tapes than I can recall.


----------



## ARD Farm

'Take'in Texas to The People'......

Too bad Texas is where this Ebola crap choose to roost.........

So now we have an Ebola Czar whatever that is......


----------



## cornshucker

Vol said:


> Remember one of the very first 8 Tracks I bought.....CCR....Credence Clearwater Revival.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I seem to remember the first one I bought was Boston and first girlfriend loved Fleetwood Mac and ABBA so had to buy them too.


----------



## ARD Farm

Been married 32 years. Girlfreinds are a vague memory.


----------



## somedevildawg

Boston, forgot about them.....saw them with Sammy Hagar in Macon....prolly listened to the 8 on the way up! Fleetwood Mac was awesome, forgot about ABBA and ....dare I say it....Bread, ok I listened to them ONLY in the presence of ladies


----------



## mlappin

cornshucker said:


> I seem to remember the first one I bought was Boston and first girlfriend loved Fleetwood Mac and ABBA so had to buy them too.


Tusk


----------



## JD3430

Fleet wood Mac?
Reminds me of bill Clinton...... Lol
Another liberal loser.


----------



## ARD Farm

JD3430 said:


> Fleet wood Mac?
> Reminds me of bill Clinton...... Lol
> Another liberal loser.


Thats not even politically correct......


----------



## JD3430

ARD Farm said:


> Thats not even politically correct......


Don't stop thinkin' about tomorrow........Don't stop, it'll soon be here.....


----------



## SVFHAY

somedevildawg said:


> Boston, forgot about them.....saw them with Sammy Hagar in Macon....prolly listened to the 8 on the way up! Fleetwood Mac was awesome, forgot about ABBA and ....dare I say it....Bread, ok I listened to them ONLY in the presence of ladies


Sammy & Boston together? That would have been an interesting mix. I am jealous. Where did I put that hot tub time machine..........


----------



## somedevildawg

SVFHAY said:


> Sammy & Boston together? That would have been an interesting mix. I am jealous. Where did I put that hot tub time machine..........


Yea, Sammy opened up for Boston.....we had no idea who was opening, prolly one of my first concerts not sure if we even knew there was suppose to be an opening act!


----------

